# Simpleshot copy



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Nathan, now this really must annoy you mate! That's simple-shot being ripped off now, watch out Bill they will be coming for you next!!!























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Torque for one pound! I can't imagine the quality of a £1 slingshot

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Abenso said:


> Torque for one pound! I can't imagine the quality of a £1 slingshot
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Nah I didn't select the drop down menu, it's a tenner. But even then how good is it really gona be?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats gotta be kinda worrying...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

No logo, if they are from China they won't stop. The Chinese govt has very lax copyright laws and is heavily biased towards chinese business

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Can it be reported to ebay as a fake or copyright issue or anything like that?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

no point.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> no point.


Exactly. Look at the automotive industry. The Chinese just copy everything

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Abenso said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > no point.
> ...


It's not just the Chinese.....everyone copies everyone if there is a way to make a buck.

Many slingshot makers that we all love and rave about are making custom frames based on other makers designs and selling them for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I just reported it to ebay for counterfit product.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow that's just blatant.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys, THANK YOU! Your support is awesome.

We are aware of this and we really appreciate your loyalty.

We are gonna keep doing what we do best&#8230;making slingshots and having fun!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Good stuff glad you're aware!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I hold some International Patents and to be honest they are only as good as your lawyer. You would need to sell a lot of slingshots to pay for an International Patent Lawyer's time.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

erlkonig said:


> I just reported it to ebay for counterfit product.


How is it counterfeit? They are not claiming it's a SimpleShot or Flippinout made frame.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

They may be the same shapes but it's not Simple Shot quality that's for sure.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

You can't stop the PRC Chinese from copying stuff and I say PRC Chinese because there are a lot of ethnic Chinese around the world who are not PRC (like me).

They will make runs of rip-offs to see how it fares and if it is worth their while they'll keep going. The scary thing is that the quality of stuff made in China can be superb if they want. They just produce poor quality to cut costs, not because they can't make it better (e.g. apple phones). IMO, just don't support rip offs, let them learn that it's not worth their while and that they should just learn to make something original because they can. Culturally, PRC refuse to understand intellectual property and not having much appreciation of ethics also means they would even mess around with their own food (even food for babies!). They are killing themselves and each other as it is. Rather dumb, but the attitude seems to be one of immediate self preservation and personal profit regardless of detriment or harm to others. Takes selfish to a whole other level.

I used to work in the plastics industry where we did injection moulded as well as extruded stuff. China has been producing injection moulding machines and making moulds for as long as I can remember and they can do it very quickly and cheaply thought their manufacturing tolerances may not be as tight. Frankly, it doesn't come as any surprise that they'd do this. And their doing this shows that interest in the sport is picking up. IMO I wouldn't bother trying to shut down a counterfeiter cos another would just spring up in its place. The wiser way would be to make a better original and educate why original is best.

Nathan should get hold of one of these rip offs and test them and maybe even do a comparison video with destruction tests to show everyone - avoid fakes! Imitation may be the sincerest form of flattery but bad copies are plain insulting!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

urbanshooter,

Thank you for a well thought out and very accurate description of the PRC method of manufacturing. I agree that Nathan should do a comparison of the copies to show the advantage of buying the original.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@urbanshooter ;

That was poetry my friend - well put.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I think it's inevitable this happening and of course it's gona be really hard to prevent copying of products but it's just a crying shame that these manufacturers that put so much time, money and effort into designing and producing quality frames for them to be copied without even so much as an email to say "hey would you mind me using you're design". And when you think about it, it wouldn't be that hard for some of the Chinese manufacturers in question to end up becoming serious competition for the smaller original companies. Look at the pocket shot! 30 quid for an original in the beginning then have a look on eBay now, you can buy a copy for 3 quid. I'd be very surprised if they haven't shut up shops because of this already. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> I think it's inevitable this happening and of course it's gona be really hard to prevent copying of products but it's just a crying shame that these manufacturers that put so much time, money and effort into designing and producing quality frames for them to be copied without even so much as an email to say "hey would you mind me using you're design". And when you think about it, it wouldn't be that hard for some of the Chinese manufacturers in question to end up becoming serious competition for the smaller original companies. Look at the pocket shot! 30 quid for an original in the beginning then have a look on eBay now, you can buy a copy for 3 quid. I'd be very surprised if they haven't shut up shops because of this already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Tbh the second I saw the pocket shot I knew it didnt have a prayer of not being copied, it's just too bloody simple.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - deal with loads of suppliers in China. The quality is usually amazing (these frames look pretty well cast).

They will reproduce anything - and materials etc. is a matter of selecting what you want at a cost post. Sure they'd cast in Titanium if requested.

Nathan's only course is carry on regardless as the original and better approach. the Torque is one of my favourite designs to shoot.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

AaronMB said:


> Can it be reported to ebay as a fake or copyright issue or anything like that?


Yes it can be done.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You can - but it'll pop up everywhere else. It won't stop the issue.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's got to be some consolation that you have a product that's awesome enough that the Chinese would want to copy though right? I think I would be kind of flattered. Since you can't stop it... Might as well be flattered. Congratulations Nathan!!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The question is top the SS flip clips work on this - or would Pro-clips...


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

All I can say as cliche as it sounds is you get what you pay for. I worked in the shop of a music store for a few years. That is an industry that is loaded with fakes and copies of anything that is considered great gear. I saw so many Stratocaster and Les Paul copies and not a single one held up to the originals. They may look the same but the feel and the quality of the hardware was sub par at best. Even if the build quality was good they just didn't have the soul that the originals do. I know that sounds goofy but when a master creates something great, whether it be a guitar or a slingshot, there is something there that can't be copied. I won't be buying a copy that's for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> The question is top the SS flip clips work on this - or would Pro-clips...


Look like Flip Clips to me. Check out section 1 of picture #4.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone bought and received one of the Chinese copies of Scout or Torque yet???? What is the verdict? Will they hold up? Are they a close copy of the real deal? Has anyone bought one and done a stress test or fork hit test on them? Will the Scout Copy be a good cheaper alternative for the new shooter? Are the flip clips that come with the copy as good as the ss flip clips?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I've noticed that the SS Scout and Torque are both now available on eBay. They were not sold on eBay until these copies came out on eBay. They've even discounted the usual retail price to compete.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Has anyone bought and received one of the Chinese copies of Scout or Torque yet???? What is the verdict? Will they hold up? Are they a close copy of the real deal? Has anyone bought one and done a stress test or fork hit test on them? Will the Scout Copy be a good cheaper alternative for the new shooter? Are the flip clips that come with the copy as good as the ss flip clips?


Don't bother, man. SimpleShot is an excellent company and you would be doing them a disservice by supporting counterfeits of their products.

Not to mention their poly models are extremely affordable anyway. If you want something cheap just get one of them or a frame from Wasp in the UK.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Not supporting the copies at all. Just asking if anyone has bought one and compared.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I would rather do business with a real slingshot company where the owner did the heavy lifting to get the business off the ground and supported the slingshot community as they grew. We have lots of real vendors within this slingshot community and we should be supportive of them as they are of us.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Has anyone bought and received one of the Chinese copies of Scout or Torque yet???? What is the verdict? Will they hold up? Are they a close copy of the real deal? Has anyone bought one and done a stress test or fork hit test on them? Will the Scout Copy be a good cheaper alternative for the new shooter? Are the flip clips that come with the copy as good as the ss flip clips?


Yep, we bought them and will produce a video showing the significant difference in quality from the Original. Long story short, they may have copied the design but they have not reproduced the quality. You get what you pay for and for those who care, American made still counts for something to folks who appreciate small business.



Jolly Roger said:


> I've noticed that the SS Scout and Torque are both now available on eBay. They were not sold on eBay until these copies came out on eBay. They've even discounted the usual retail price to compete.


Nope, same price on ebay, our website or amazon- and we really don't consider this competition. We just wanted to make sure that those who don't know the difference had the opportunity to have a look at the original and buy American made.



VAshooter said:


> I would rather do business with a real slingshot company where the owner did the heavy lifting to get the business off the ground and supported the slingshot community as they grew. We have lots of real vendors within this slingshot community and we should be supportive of them as they are of us.


Thanks VAshooter! We are a tight community and SimpleShot really appreciates your support.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

All you will have to do is put one in your catch box and shoot it... after it breaks, cut it in half and show all the bubbles.


----------



## enryx518 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> Nathan, now this really must annoy you mate! That's simple-shot being ripped off now, watch out Bill they will be coming for you next!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah some one show me this when i bought mine at simpleshots... i know its a rip-off and i told them don't be confident on their quality


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok here’s another thing I bought a spyderco endura 4 real than I got one from prc and the counterfeits package is almost spot on very close the knives have very little differences but who knows what the steel really is .heres my problem i new what I was buying I seen them at markets at jacked up prices sold as the real thing and if u never sent it to a warranty claim that knife is not going to fool them .as far as anything that has electricity I bet the safety standards r not there burn your house down or kill somebody.its hard to spot a fake


----------



## enryx518 (Jun 5, 2017)

SimpleShot said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone bought and received one of the Chinese copies of Scout or Torque yet???? What is the verdict? Will they hold up? Are they a close copy of the real deal? Has anyone bought one and done a stress test or fork hit test on them? Will the Scout Copy be a good cheaper alternative for the new shooter? Are the flip clips that come with the copy as good as the ss flip clips?
> ...


Kudos to SS by taking notice... and actions for everybody's information and safety.... if someone uses this had a mishap and mistaken to be a Scout. they might blame SS for the poor quality


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

This really sucks. I don't really care when they copy things made by Mega corporations. But copying niche products made by companies who cater to small communities is just awful.

And I'm sure we all have made our own versions of Simple Shot products for personal use. But I never copy anything I don't already own a legitimate copy of. And it's always just for personal use.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Often the main brands get 'small' Chinese companies to produce their knives. Once out of production for the main brands they often produce the exact same knife for sale. I have worked with one of these Chinese suppliers - they do for guys like Gerber / Browning and so many others... The clients can specify handle material and blade steel (often its 420 which is a OK steel (its tough) but not as good for edge retention as others).

Anyway - in this case its pretty blatant - and quality may well be fairly good. Its annoying but SS may need to start evolving the product slightly to stay ahead.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Me my self I don’t think ss or pp have anything to worry about me as a consumer if I want a pp or a ss I go to there site .i am not going to cruise eBay for there shots .for one I want the real deal and I don’t want to Waite a month or more to get my stuff and when my stuff comes I want costumer support if something is wrong or junk I like to get it straightened out fast and that does not happen with eBay stuff that’s my 2 cents .as for having to evolve the cream always raises to the top and that’s people like ss and pp not knock off copie cats


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a fact SS has nothing to worry about. They're an awesome company


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Here is the latest I've come across :/
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Bill Hays suggested hanging one of these Chinese Scout Knockoffs in the catch box and shooting it till it breaks and then look at the bubbles.

Okay, I just ordered one for $16.66 and Free Shipping. About $22 less than the SS Scout. I could buy two for the price of one SS Scout....but like pointed out above....not made in the U.S. Estimated delivery on Jan. 17 to Feb. 02 of 2018. That is a 10 day plus estimated delivery time. Not bad for coming from the other side of the world. It is a remote possibility that it could arrive sooner than estimated. No way one could sail to China and bring it back in that amount of time. But not even close to the Simple Shot quick delivery time.

I will hang this beauty in my catch box secured by the forks and the lanyard hole to keep it from swinging when hit. Lets see how many hits it will take to break it. Adds a new meaning to slingshot shooting. I'll shoot with 1 1/4" TBG and 3/8, .44 and 1/2" steel BBs. Might even try a few marbles but doubt they are as hard hitting as steel. Wish I had some lead balls to shoot it with. If it does not break from shooting it using single TBG, I will go to double TBG. I doubt that the bands it comes with will be worth much. I'm not a fan of Chinese tubes or flat bands. Just had a thought that if the TBG does not break it, I can use my A+ Big Tube Hunter with rocks and see if that will break it.

If I wasn't such a coward when it comes to gambling, I could probably make a few $$$$ with a few bets on how many hits it will take to break the thing. I won't plan on taking a sledge hammer to it or tying the forks between two pickup trucks and seeing how it holds up or not. I haven't seen the need to subject any of my other slingshots to such horrific treatment and certainly would not do so with an SPS. PP or even a Simple Shot frame. But if someone wants to ante up, I'm game. Give me the challenge and send me your Scout for the same test. I really am looking forward to the stress test Simple Shot puts this clone through and the published results.

I remember way back in the early 1970s when I started shoeing horses I bough my first pair of GE hoof nippers for $36. They now sell for over $200. It didn't take long before a Jap company began producing a knock off copied from the GE products. They called themselves Multi Products. I never bought any of their tools but sure did like their horseshoes that were sold in the local feed stores. The steel was easier to bend to fit a hoof than the Diamond horseshoes but lasted as long as needed for the next shoeing.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I did not order the Fake Torque. Anyone else up to a torture test on the Fake Torque?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

If someone gives me a direct link I might buy one to test out and give an honest review. Call me a monster but I actually enjoy testing knock offs against the original.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

https://ebay.co.uk/usr/518*shop

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Try this but don't know if it'll work in America

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have no idea why, but my lap top will not allow me to copy and past a link. I copy and when I right click the paste option does not come up. Not hard to find on eBay. When searching for slingshots the Simple Shot Original Scout and Torque are on the first few pages and the knock follows closely behind it in the next few pages. Doesn't call itself a Scout or Torque but easy to recognize from the picture. Also be sure to click on the select and click on slingshot + bands or you'll be ordering a $1 something set of cheap bands or tubes only without the slingshot.


----------



## enryx518 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> Here is the latest I've come across :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy F#!**&^* S!(@*.... even the hammer.....


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

enryx518 said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the latest I've come across :/
> ...


Crazy mate, comlete with knock off plugs as well! If they can copy this and make it work I don't think any design is safe :/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I just found the knock off version of the SS hammer w/handle, wrist brace, and pocketshot adapter... I have to (grudgingly) admire the sheer audacity and speed with which this was pulled off, but it is quite exasperating to watch.

Edit: I found it on Ebay, and I'm leaving it be. It ain't worth my time or my money. This all is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

How is it any different than many people making SPS,s and selling them. Is because they are a custom that makes it ok? It's the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Cjw said:


> How is it any different than many people making SPS,s and selling them. Is because they are a custom that makes it ok? It's the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wanna know how people pay $80-$180 for a board cut slingshot

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Abenso said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > How is it any different than many people making SPS,s and selling them. Is because they are a custom that makes it ok? It's the same thing.
> ...


 why do people pay $300 dollars for a pair of sneakers or $1000 dollars for a phone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Lol you got me man. I wear $20 sneakers and have an $80 phone

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Cjw said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Cjw said:


> How is it any different than many people making SPS,s and selling them. Is because they are a custom that makes it ok? It's the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't think anyone is saying it's ok to copy this and not copy that there is another thread about the copied sps design with lots of folks saying they don't agree with it, and you are correct it is the same thing and I started this thread because I was shocked and stunned when I saw these exact copies on eBay. Yeah the sps design has been used many times but at least makers put their own spin on the frame by way of scales, colours, materials etc but these are totally original copies, that why I brought them forward for folks to see. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

It's kind of hard for me to feel bad about the fake SPS I see. Since most are made by slingshot enthusuasts. And Performance Catipults sells out everything they list the same day. (Minute?)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

inconvenience said:


> It's kind of hard for me to feel bad about the fake SPS I see. Since most are made by slingshot enthusuasts. And Performance Catipults sells out everything they list the same day. (Minute?)


 Fake is fake. A copy is still a copy no matter what the cost is. I think unless the designer gives the ok it's wrong to make and sell someone else's design. This goes with any product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## enryx518 (Jun 5, 2017)

In my opinion. Taking advantage of the fame of others' design is purely Unethical, yeah other copy design and used it privately and enjoyment.... but using other design and selling it on a massive scale is not right...

Other people might mistaken it for the real deal and might sell it to others claiming it to be the real one, then when something wrong happened they might blame the original makers of the design.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ukprelude said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > How is it any different than many people making SPS,s and selling them. Is because they are a custom that makes it ok? It's the same thing.
> ...


Right. And the SPS's claim to fame is it's materials and build quality. The design itself is just a well done take on a fairly classic design.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

In the e-bay ad do they ever call it a Scout. I didn't see that. But people do call their copies an SPS. The SPS has a patent and the name is copyrighted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

No the scout and torque knockoffs are very poorly marketed on eBay. No name on it. Just says NEW HDPE Outdoor Slingshot Wrist Rest Hunting Catapult shot. In fact eBay list how many are available and how many have been sold. looks like more SS Scouts and Torques have been sold now on eBay than the knockoffs.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

To someone who is relatively new to SS, it is very hard to tell who is the actual original designer/maker of frames. There seems to many people in the US that seem credible, yet many people are making the exact same thing. I guess though in a market of no patents, that this is bound to happen. The other aspect is that it seems like there is just so much variation that can be made and there is going to be overlap in slingshots.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Slingster said:


> To someone who is relatively new to SS, it is very hard to tell who is the actual original designer/maker of frames. There seems to many people in the US that seem credible, yet many people are making the exact same thing. I guess though in a market of no patents, that this is bound to happen. The other aspect is that it seems like there is just so much variation that can be made and there is going to be overlap in slingshots.


Even with the SPS patent there are a lot of metal core slingshots being made and sold. Bound to happen in a free enterprise market. Some just don't seem to mind being Pirates. But there are plenty of forum templates available with the designer's express permission to be used. Even though the Scout is not one of them, there are vendors who will make one if you just order it from them. Well not a plastic Scout but a custom wood or other material Scout.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> If someone gives me a direct link I might buy one to test out and give an honest review. Call me a monster but I actually enjoy testing knock offs against the original.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Have you ordered that test case yet? Looking forward to your honest review. You sound like you would put it to a monster of a test.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I said something to the effect that the knockoffs weren't worth my time, but I just saw a hammer knockoff today on Amazon. Same handle, but the head was one of those ones for like 3 small tubes attached using the ball in tube method. Really, Ebay is one thing, but Amazon is another matter entirely. This must be quite the source of irritation/flattery to you, Nathan. If it helps track it down to flag the darned thing, it was in the suggested items bar for those rothco slingshot bags so many of us like (the ones with the two pockets).


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

The hammer knockoff is now on U.S. eBay. Occularis plugs and all. Even has the bow shooting head. Oar can be ordered as a slingshot only.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

As noted above, I did order one of the HDPE eBay Scout Knockoffs. In fact, while I was at it, I ordered two of them. With FREE Shipping. Two knockoffs were less than one SS Scout before shipping. I made the decision to order them after reading Bill Hays saying something to the effect of "hang it from your catch box and shoot it. When it breaks saw it in half and look at the bubbles". In addition, I reviewed Bill's test on a g10 frame and several others including one from Gamekeeper John on stress testing slingshots. I did not find many you tube videos on strength testing slingshots but got enough of an idea to put this knockoff through the paces and then some.

I'm looking forward to the time when I have videos figured out and how to post them. I'm sure that would give this review a bit more credibility. However, if anyone has any doubts, just order one and test it yourself.

There is no mention of Simple Shot or Scout in the eBay advertisement. But it is obvious from the picture what it is and is intended to be.

I will begin with the disadvantages and shortcomings:

First off; It is not made in the United States of America. Furthermore, it is made in China where we all know nothing but cheap and inferior products are made. Yet, I have read raving reviews of the Chinese Dankung slingshots touting them to be strong and worthy of their cost.

The flat bands that come with the slingshot are worthless....I didn't even give them a try. They belong in the trash or might be used for a BB shooter if one didn't want to trash them. The set of tubes that comes with the package are usable and I put a set of them on my Alley Cat. There is no provision other than the flip clips to attach the tubes. As with the Scout, there is no slot cut into the tube attachment hole.

The flip clips are difficult to get the screw started and screwed up tight. They really do not appear to be any difference in them and those used by Simple Shot. They are identical.

That is where the shortcomings stop. I couldn't find anything else to fault this product on...and I tried hard to do so. Especially the stress test I put it through. I hung one in my catch box by a paracord through both fork holes and tied it down at the bottom using the lanyard hole to keep it from swinging when hit as I shot steel ball bearings at it. I banded up the second Scout WannaBe with 1 1/4" TBG and skipped the 3/8" and went right to shooting it with .44 and 1/2" steel ball bearings. I plastered it with 20 fork hits and a few to the grip. Most of the hits hardly left a smudge or a mark. The lines on the grip got messed up and the tip of one fork showed a very small indent or chip. I hit one of the holes where the flip clips attach and it made it a little difficult to get a flip clip started into it when I later banded it up to shoot.

Next, after showing no breakage with 1 1/4" TBG, I progressed to shooting it using double TBG. No difference whatsoever. I only shot it 5 times with the double bands since I realized that this thing was not going to break from being hit with steel balls propelled by a slingshot. Bill took a hammer to the g10 slingshot he was using as a demo hitting it with the hammer backed up by a piece of cinder block. The brick broke but the g10 did not break. I took it to the next level and gave this knockoff the hammer and anvil test. The hammer did no more damage than the fork hits did.

Well lets take it to another level. I saw GameKeeper John pull on the forks with a scale and also hang a 30 lb. weight from the forks. So I hung a 35 lb farrier's anvil from the forks. I screwed the slingshot to a 2x4 on the front of my catch box and hung the anvil from the forks with a heavy cord through the flip clip holes. I only let it hang there for about 30 minutes and got tired of waiting for it to break and moved to the next test. I seriously believe that I could hang my 70 lb. anvil from the forks with no problem. But who is going to put bands on it with a 70 lb. draw weight anyway?

I banded this thing up with double TBG using the flip clips provided and began to shoot it. Yes, I did wear my safety glasses just in case it had some unseen internal damage that might cause it to snap. No such luck. That HDPE is as solid as one could expect or as solid as it needs to be. I shot about 100 rounds through it and nothing happened....well nothing other than noticing that it shoots just as well as the SS Scout and is extremely accurate.

Pluses: Less than half the price of a SS Scout. I bought 2 of them and had enough left over to buy lunch at Taco Bell. Meaning that anyone not wanting to invest $40+ on a Scout to find out if they like it can buy a knockoff for less than half that amount.

Only comes in one color. Black

Took 10 days to arrive in my mail box. More than three times as long as Simple Shot shipping time. But really not bad considering it comes all the way from China. If one was into saving $23 the extra wait would be worth it.

I was actually looking forward to sawing this slingshot in half after it broke to look for bubbles. But when it didn't hardly even chip when hit with either steel balls or a hammer and when it held a 35 lb. anvil by the fork holes, I figured there was no need to saw it in half. Might be worth it just to see how bubbly it is if someone is interested. I at least know that there aren't enough bubbles to cause it to break under stress.

I suppose the biggest drawback to this knockoff is that it is made in China and is not a Simple Shot Scout which means that displaying it and shooting it in public or admitting on the Forum that you bought one might result in criticism and judgment for disloyalty. I am very prejudiced against cheap jap or chinese products and do believe in Making America Great Again. Supporting a chinese knockoff might not play into that agenda. I do have a very good long time friend who firmly believes that if he can save a few dollars he will do so rather than buy something just because of name recognition. I also read Bill Hays comment in reference to his struggle with molding manufactures where he said something to the effect "no wonder the Chinese have us beat in the plastic molding business".

Bottom line; If I were only allowed to purchase one; the SS Scout or this HDPE knock off, I would definitely chose the $16.66 knockoff and invest the remainder of the $40+shipping for a SS Scout on bands and ammo. If I wanted to buy and give away a slingshot, I'd have no hesitation in giving the knockoff since I don't even know if someone would use it or not. Certainly the average Jo or Jane won't know they have been slighted because I opted for the less expensive slingshot...but definitely not inferior in strength or quality of construction.

Please note that I have successfully boarded up all the windows in my house and installed an electric gate opener and driveway alarm. In addition, I have scoured the property and picked up all the rocks big enough to throw. With that I conclude with A Penny for Your Thoughts. Remember that old adage "if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all".


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Great review JR - thanks.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, sounds like we need Joerg Sprave to test this thing out. He'd probably make a nice launcher for it too.... the "Knockoff Knocker 3000" or something... :rofl:

I'd say that a larger test sample would also help as well, since you might've gotten the two decent ones out of the whole batch (freak coincidence). Really though, the results aren't all that surprising when you consider that Bill Hays used to make plenty of frames out of HDPE, and all impact tests did was dent the thing. So it is a decent material (but again, Jolly Roger didn't have a large enough sample size to draw any conclusive data from  ). I'd personally refuse to buy one on principle of it being a case of intellectual theft, but the choice is up to the individual. Personally, I prefer Polycarbonate for my injection molded frames, but I think it'd be fine for boardcut style frames--which these knockoffs clearly aren't.

So, due to limited sample size, conclusive results really cannot be drawn from this test.

And for anyone who's ticked at JR right now, consider this before acting rashly: the man is taking care of his elderly mother, and it would be criminal to deprive her of her son, especially given the craziness of the DPRC's "Human/Social 'Services' System" at the moment; and speaking of craziness, you'd have to survive an extensive trip through liberal land to get to JR in the first place (it's the perfect defense for a cunning person), and there's an extremely good chance that you won't make it.... :rofl:

Edits were to make a couple sentences a little clearer.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There are some blemished Torque's on the SS site for 9.99 - a steal.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like you were as thorough as one could hope to be, thanks for looking into get for us!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> There are some blemished Torque's on the SS site for 9.99 - a steal.


That is several dollars cheaper than the eBay knock offs sell for.

SOLD OUT....PROVES THAT A LOWER PRICE MAKS FOR MORE SALES.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Forgot to mention that there are now 3 different eBay vendors selling the Scout knockoff. All have been eBay sellers since 2008 or 2010 with 97%-100% customer satisfaction.

I'm not a Torque fan at all so will leave it to someone else to purchase and review that one. I might order the Hammer Knockoff and see how it holds up.

Seeing how I must have gotten the only 2 decent Scout Knockoffs ever made is there anyone else who wants to give a couple hundred of them a stress test? Highly doubtful that I got the only 2 that aren't lemons.

Thanks Hobbit for the input....Mom will be 97 on Feb. 1. Just served her up enchiladas for lunch so she can take her usual afternoon nap. She'll be back in for dinner like clock work.

As far as sample size goes; I'm satisfied with the test I did and would not hesitate to trust another one of these knockoffs to measure up to the same standards these two did to pass muster. How many does one need to attempt to destroy before giving up and saying job well done?


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

From the standpoint of the materials, hdpe is hdpe no matter who made it. China, Europe or USA. It's strong, resilient and reliable.
Then the value is added by the design, the research and all such thing that are belonging to in materials.
In conclusion, each one can make its own choice.
Personally I don't know if I would buy one of these, but I've no problems in seeing one of the copies in my friends hands.
Thanks JR for the review.

Ps: just please we do not have to go high level sentences. Chinese don't make always bad or poor things. They make things poor or good as any other country. Probably they make things cheaper, for now and probably fir not too long. For certain commodities they are not as cheaper as local stuff.

I prefer to buy European stuff if course but my iPhone is Chinese and I can't say it's made badly. So many of my slingshots and many of my cycling stuff.
Just my 2c


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Would you feel the same way if Chinese were making Bill Hays knock offs . Would you buy a Chinese Ranger because it's cheaper. Or only Naythan stuff because you have a beef with him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have to agree with Mostho - Deal quite a lot with Chinese suppliers at the moment. Their creativity can lack - but quality is often just down to client spec/cost. When I first saw these here and the advert with the details - it was evident that someone had done their homework. Moulding looked good / popular model choice / material (though different from PC was HDPE and not PVC or ABS). I expected the frame to pass JR's tests (though not as well as they did).

I really like the Torque - and having a cheap copy on hand kind of seedily nudges me to get one. I would far prefer like 10 originals - but with international shipping/duty costs they're far from 'affordable'. And buying from the local distributor is more expensive than buying direct... you save on shipping time alone. It is a huge motivation to buy a copy if you're non US...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

And that's how capitalism works on a global scale. Weak patent laws I'm China affect all industries. Especially the automotive jndustry. There is nothing to stop it because at the end of the day the dollar is what wins. Most people would like to get the things they want for cheaper if they can. And not everyone cares about quality. Look at the varieties of beer. The cheap stuff sells way more than the good stuff but it tastes like shit. Or the success of dollar stores. In the end variety of choice is what's good for the market. Competition such as this leads to innovation which in the end is really for the better.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Abenso - quality is not a problem these days for those guys. Its gov. funding etc. they can simply supply almost anything at a cost no-one can compete with. Just for the moment - it seems to be changing. They're often selling same non-branded as you can get in stores where ever (sometimes better even, sometimes far worse).

Its the inconsistency compared to perceived quality thats the minefield. They will produce the same thing in say Stainless, Brass and Zinc Alloy, and ABS - you can't easily tell the difference till its too late. They'll call all 'stainless' - language barriers...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Would you want your car airbag or your knee replacement made in China?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Would you want your car airbag or your knee replacement made in China?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wouldn't but I bet that a lot of automotive manufacturers do. Every dollar counts.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And it makes Mechanics really happy because stuff starts falling off your car in two or three years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

As a mechanic I can tell you it's dealers who are out to make that money. Once you've bought the car the only way to get your money is to have dealer only services and parts

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Show me a car made today that will be on the road 20 years from now . My VW has been on the road 49 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

As a mechanic I can tell you it's dealers who are out to make that money. Once you've bought the car the only way to get your money is to have dealer only services and parts. As

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk



Cjw said:


> Show me a car made today that will be on the road 20 years from now . My VW has been on the road 49 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh I'll agree with you %110

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You can buy all the $12 slingshots you want I'll stick to the quality ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Mentioning an inferior sub standard product is not the case in this incident. In my not so humble opinion, this slingshot measures up to some very high quality standards. I really was looking forward to sawing the thing in half to look at the bubbles. Just couldn't get it to break. I have to admit that I did consider blasting it with a 12 gauge shotgun and putting a .357 round through the middle of it but can't see the point. ;No other slingshot is expected to survive something like that so why bother.

Would I buy a Pocket Predator knockoff....only to put it through the same test as I did this one. But then again, I've seen a hundred or so PP knockoffs advertised from all points of the world.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Mentioning an inferior sub standard product is not the case in this incident. In my not so humble opinion, this slingshot measures up to some very high quality standards. I really was looking forward to sawing the thing in half to look at the bubbles. Just couldn't get it to break. I have to admit that I did consider blasting it with a 12 gauge shotgun and putting a .357 round through the middle of it but can't see the point. ;No other slingshot is expected to survive something like that so why bother.
> 
> Would I buy a Pocket Predator knockoff....only to put it through the same test as I did this one. But then again, I've seen a hundred or so PP knockoffs advertised from all points of the world.


 and those are hand or custom-made not injection molded not a fair comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cjw - those VW parts that keep your car on the road - they from Brazil?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

mattwalt said:


> Cjw - those VW parts that keep your car on the road - they from Brazil?


 Brazil or Germany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Had the wheel bearings replaced last week and refused to have the Chinese ones put in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not afraid to pay the extra money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I have had very good luck with the Dankung slingshots and while shipping took forever the service was pretty good. I don't mind them selling knockoffs as long as there is no doubt that they are not made by Simple Shot or Bill Hayes. I prefer the originals but if someone is happy with a cheap copy, I don't care.

I have had problems with Chinese copies in the past. My company was building circuit boards for a customer and they specified the parts by manufacturer. Sometimes those parts are hard to find and we would check with a number of suppliers. Occasionally we would get a shipment of Motorola diodes which were cheap Chinese copies and if we didn't catch them before we put them on the boards it would cost us a lot to change the diodes before we shipped them. It didn't matter weather the diodes worked or not. They had been specified Motorola and that's the only thing the customer would accept. I'm glad I'm retired and don't have to worry about that stuff anymore.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The Chinese are completely capable of making stuff just as well, if not better than us in the United States... the trick to it though, is to make sure you're dealing with the appropriate or right materials to do the job the best.

So the the real difference you'll see in Chinese goods as compared to USA made goods is materials and attention to detail...

Details like part lines, correct molding temps and finishes.... Material differences like PC vs. HDPE vs. ABS vs. Acrylic vs. PPE vs PVC and so on... all of this versus cost and quantity needed for the demand...

It's been a recurring theme.... An American, German, Italian, or other creative person, comes up with an idea and after doing due diligence, obtaining funding, tooling, marketing and becoming successful.... then after seeing this success, a Chinese company comes along and with Chinese government subsidies, makes copies of the creative person's or companies product... and sells those products at a fraction of the original...

Many times this will kill a company and leave only the Chinese product.... BUT, if the person/company is willing to make quality, exclusivity and loyalty part of the selling point... then if advertised properly, the price won't go down, but instead it will rise...

There are many examples of this, but one of my favorites is Chris Reeves Knives... Look at the price of the pretty decent quality Chinese counterfeits, and then look at the price of the Real deal....

Even though the actual difference in quality between the counterfeit and the original is but marginal... the original sells for many times the amount of the clone.

A person who wants the best... will recognize it and pay for it... but if there truly is no difference, or if the Chinese product is actually better.... then the original company will soon be gone.

Now, here we have a Chinese counterfeit of a Scout slingshot....are they truly the same?

Do they weigh the same?

Does the counterfeit float when put in water?

Are they both really just as resilient to fork hits?

Are they both just as strong?

A few things I know, even without testing.... Chinese molding companies tend to run their molds and resins to hot, meaning bubbles and less than optimum structure due to a sort of tempering process.

HDPE is much less costly than PC, and is a lot easier to work with as well... but the HDPE is far less strong, dents much easier and if run at to high a temperature can develop stress fractures that will lead to breaks instead of bends... But the same is true of PC as well... So the only test to tell whether both are just as good as each other is really to test both at the same time, doing the same tests... either there will be a real, and very evident winner... or there won't be.

Anyway, this answer is getting to long and boring....


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Would you feel the same way if Chinese were making Bill Hays knock offs . Would you buy a Chinese Ranger because it's cheaper. Or only Naythan stuff because you have a beef with him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Personally no. I wouldn buy any knock off from any other vendor, not only chinese.

And you know why? As Italian, that takes creativity very seriously as any other work altough immaterial and not always demonstrable, I love to support the design, the R&D, and I admire the work made by all designers and sellers. I will go for that until I can afford it.  From here in Italy prices are really high.

And just as example i placed my seventh order to Bill and I'm trading for a Axiom Poly that it's a double.

ON the other hand, I have real Chinese slingshot made in steel that are made so well that it's impossible to not recognize it.

In addition to mechanics spare parts, or plumbing parts (here some cases of spares), there were cases of italian people selling them original spares rather than specifying their foreign sourcng. Fraud Made by locals (money talks without any color). It's not the chinese supplier it the local dealer that sells cheap chines zinc alloys rather than tough italian steel.

I'm for the choice. People must have the choice to buy the cheaper (and probably not the best) or the medium or the best according to their budget. I can afford to take an above average spare, I know it will

Coming back on topic, me like you I prefer to spend a little more on Bill's super tough polycarbonate on giving my money on Nathan design (HDPE) recognising them their work.

BUt I have also 4Euro chinese ones, not knock off, simple slings to have fun or worth to try.

My 2c.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> The Chinese are completely capable of making stuff just as well, if not better than us in the United States... the trick to it though, is to make sure you're dealing with the appropriate or right materials to do the job the best.
> 
> So the the real difference you'll see in Chinese goods as compared to USA made goods is materials and attention to detail...
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I agree with Bill's comments as well, and Mothso's earlier comment on how HDPE is a pretty good material for slingshots.

It's not the apparent high quality of the knockoff that bugs me, no, it's the intellectual theft. I doubt that any of us would care if the company making the knockoff had arranged to pay licensing fees or roalyties to SimpleShot. I know I certainly wouldn't.

I definately empathize with what people are saying about the knockoffs being a more affordable price. I saw a $25 hammer knockoff (full kit), and I can't say I wasn't tempted, but I had issues with the intellectual theft and was kinda doubtful of the quality.

It'll be interesting to see how this all turns out.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Well guys, I didn't waste my money. Just got a request for a trade for one of those two Scout Knockoffs. No dice on the one I shot at and severely abused. I'm keeping that one. It reminds me of myself and the life I've lived through. Glad to send out the other one and see what I am rewarded with in return.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Anyone else bought the Chinese Scout on eBay and willing to admit it? Anyone else put it through a stress test like I did and found it unbreakable? Anyone sawed one in half to see if it has bubbles inside? Since putting my Chinese Scout through that horrendous stress test I had a Stone Spear SPS (as they call it, it just ain't an SPS without a metal core) molded slingshot break at the fork tip. I hit it with a fork hit and the left fork tip came flying back and hit me in the mustache. I can rest assured that this will not happen with the Chinese Scout after hanging it in my catch box and shooting the forks 25 times with steel balls and beating it with a hammer and anvil then hanging a 35 lb. anvil from the fork holes.

I'm not sure if a real Scout would take such abuse, especially beating it with a hammer against an anvil. Has anyone tried? I'm not willing to pay $40 plus shipping to find out.; But for $17 and free shipping for the Chinese Scout figured it was worth it. However, it was nice to know that I did not waste my money and the cheap plastic knockoff held up to the torture I put it through. It sits on my front seat and goes with me in the pick up just in case I find something to sling lead at. Not worried about losing it because I can always get another one for $17 (actually $16.66 or $16.99 depending which eBay vendor you buy it from).

Thanks to whoever pulled this thread up again giving me a chance to include additional input.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

In the first page or so of this thread SimpleShot mentioned there would be a video and review of the poor quality of this Chinese Scout. Did I miss the video? I've searched for it on You Tube but must not be looking in all the right places. After having done a somewhat unscientific stress test on it myself, I am interested to know the findings of the SimpleShot testing procedures. I'm sure their test will be somewhat more exhaustive than what I did.

Can someone post a link to the SimpleShot review of the Chinese Scout.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

As an enthusiast from the US. I don't understand why we would support vendors from China that copy our products and make cheaper versions? Unless of course we have a vendetta against our US vendor or are trying to instigate problems, prove a point or as an attempt to hurt their business?

Personally, I will always support US vendors and buy the real deal. Chinese manufactured products lack consistency and quality control in general. Say for example if the first knock off Scout passed the initial strength tests, nothing guarantees that the second Scout will. This is mainly because the Chinese always looks for new methods of lowering production costs , as any manufacturer anywhere would but with disregard to safety, etc in this matter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

As a manufacturer here in the USA and selling world wide we have many Chinese copies and it is a battle to stop them. Using our patented technology and not paying royalty fees and making copies that fool our customers is a problem.

We are lucky here in the USA folks know us and our customer service and don't buy to many copies from China. Over seas it is a different matter and we loose $$$$$$ and there is nothing we can do unless we sue all major distributors and even then ... good luck.

When we go to overseas shows .... and if we see the manufactures that are doing this ... we let them know, they apologize, but keep on doing it ... !

The best philosophy is offer great customer service and a high quality product and TRY not to get to nasty when confronted with a copy, explain the benefit of yours.

Many of our copiers don't understand the principles involved and do produce an inferior product, that may look great, but it is not the same thing. Sometimes it is best to keep your mouth shut and let the copy run its course. That has happened many times with us. Also when other folks see a copy of our product being used there friends usually give them a ration of *%^*& and they don't use it anymore ;- )

wll


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR - watch the derogatory terms...

I have just spent the week at the Cologne International Tool Trade Fair. If anyone wants an eye opener regarding Chinese product copies - its convoluted. Firstly you have Trading companies that source to clients request (Own branded no problem) - then almost every single manufacturers products in the same category looks the same as each other. BUT then you find that many of the smaller companies are actually manufacturing for the larger ones (who say they are doing all).

Then while you're talking to them, they'll go on to explain that the ones they supply to the larger companies usually are the more inferior quality (or older ranges), and that going direct you'll get them cheaper or better quality at the same cost.

Chinese - are fantastic at producing high quality products (esp. copies) to spec. And usually at a price the rest of the world can't compete with (though that does seem to be changing).

Its the 'to spec' thats generally the problem - not their ability.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I get so tired of all the whining. I'm have German and half Spanish. I've been called everything from Nazi to wet back. And it doesn't bother or effect who I am. If I'm so weak mentally that I can't take some name calling I need to become a hermit and live alone somewhere. Everyone has the right to their own opinion like it or not. There was people not liking or saying racial things long before we were around and they'll be there long after we're gone. The ones who preach tolerance should also be tolerant of those they don't agree with but their not. So let's get back to slingshots And leave the political correct stuff to the protesters blocking traffic and keeping the people who actually work and pay the bills of this country from getting to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

It looks like you are correct Cjw. There are a lot of thin skinned whimps in today's world. I wonder how they react to a hand slap or hand hit from a steel ball. Not all slingshots are alike and not all slingshot shooters are alike. Nor should they be. But I'll concede that maybe the tougher ones should take into consideration the weaknesses of others and refrain from saying anything that will injure their fragile feelings. That way we can all become whimps afraid to step over the line of tolerance.

Time to Make America Great Again. Maybe even to the point that American products can compete with Chinese products in quality and price.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think some people need to take their chi latte and go to their safe space. Where did it say when you were born that you had the right and we're guaranteed never to be offended? Show me where this Candy  Land is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

*You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use this bulletin board to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.*

*Likewise, you may not post content or links to content that is libelous, defamatory, offensive, obscene, racist, abusive, that violates a third party's right to privacy, that otherwise violates any applicable local, state, national or international law, or that is otherwise inappropriate.*

- I believe this applies equally to ignorants, hypocrites, dullards, and bigots. 'Site Rules' are what they call them.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Mr. Nice said:


> *You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use this bulletin board to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.*
> 
> *Likewise, you may not post content or links to content that is libelous, defamatory, offensive, obscene, racist, abusive, that violates a third party's right to privacy, that otherwise violates any applicable local, state, national or international law, or that is otherwise inappropriate.*
> 
> - I believe this applies equally to ignorants, hypocrites, dullards, and bigots. 'Site Rules' are what they call them.


This.
This is a slingshot forum. Not a forum for your freedom of speech. This is a family friendly place to have fun talking about slingshots.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

In today's society there's almost nothing you can say that's not going to offend someone. If you don't like the post than just don't respond to it . Instead it drags on and on and on. I'm not interested in your political views or correctness. I'm here for slingshots. So everyone get some thicker skin and grow some stones and let's move on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been around long enough and had my fair share of scraps growing up in a major city. I have been called lots of things and have tolerated a lot and consider myself pretty thick skinned when it comes to a lot of things. I am far removed from this Gen Y/Z generation.

The point which you're failing to see&#8230;, take a look at the locations of the members that make up this forum. They are from all over the world, then you just blatantly throughout a racial slur, insulting members of this forum. I fail to see what the constructive contribution to that post was.

Sorry, but whether there are veteran members or new younger members on this forum reading these posts, they shouldn't have to be subject to racial slurs whether you feel they are thin skinned or not.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There is a fairly large no. of Chinese or Chinese dependents on the site. In places where racial slurs are non-existent. I was brought top in a country where racism has always been an issue - no matter how small in a public space should not be permissible. On some level its going to hurt someone.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I've been around long enough and had my fair share of scraps growing up in a major city. I have been called lots of things and have tolerated a lot and consider myself pretty thick skinned when it comes to a lot of things. I am far removed from this Gen Y/Z generation.
> 
> The point which you're failing to see&#8230;, take a look at the locations of the members that make up this forum. They are from all over the world, then you just blatantly throughout a racial slur, insulting members of this forum. I fail to see what the constructive contribution to that post was.
> 
> Sorry, but whether there are veteran members or new younger members on this forum reading these posts, they shouldn't have to be subject to racial slurs whether you feel they are thin skinned or not.


 And a lot of those countries they beat or throw people off of buildings that they don't agree with. Here we deal with uncomfortable speech once in a while. I've been an electrician for forty years. And a lot of you would never last on a building site because you would be offended all day long. I've got two black guys on one of the crews and the things they call each other would make your head fly off your shoulders. Same thing with a lot of ourHispanic guys. Ive learned to have a thick skin. And accept them for who they are. Because their all great workers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cjw - thats in context though. I used to work in a similar environment - same deal. being the forum is open across all ages / options etc. You need to be a little more sensitive than you'd be usually. Sure you'd be a little irritated if one of those guys called your wife or kids that kind of thing while you were present.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

mattwalt said:


> Cjw - thats in context though. I used to work in a similar environment - same deal. being the forum is open across all ages / options etc. You need to be a little more sensitive than you'd be usually. Sure you'd be a little irritated if one of those guys called your wife or kids that kind of thing while you were present.


 The kids heard plenty worse in school. And since the forum has people from all walks of life and all brought up in different time periods you take what you get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That goes a long way to explain certain shootings...

Growing up under an apartheid government - and dealing with the fallout once that finally changed. I've had it from all sides my whole life.

Still - would you want to punch someone who called your wife or kids something derogatory in your presence?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If I punched everyone that's said something derogatory to people I know I'd spend my life fighting. I fight when there's no other choice. And I've been attacked with a straight razor had a pencil broke off in my arm to name a couple. Were any worth it for words No.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

But it may just make you a little grumpy though - right?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

mattwalt said:


> But it may just make you a little grumpy though - right?


 If you guys want to spend your lives being offended hey have at it. Life's to short to let the little things like someone else's words bother me. You can call me whatever you want doesn't effect my life one bit. So I'm going out to shoot a couple of SPS,s. I'm sure you guys will keep this post humming along. But I'm done with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm not - takes loads to offend me. However I'd be offended if someone I loved were treated badly. I'd expect any red-blooded man would. Which sort of makes the point - don't be offensive here - it may be someones sweet impressionable kids reading.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Cjw said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been around long enough and had my fair share of scraps growing up in a major city. I have been called lots of things and have tolerated a lot and consider myself pretty thick skinned when it comes to a lot of things. I am far removed from this Gen Y/Z generation.
> ...


If I gave the impression that I am uncomfortable with forms of speech that is far from it. As I stated earlier, I grew up in a major city with a diverse population. I served alongside men and women of various ethnicities for twenty five years and there was plenty of sailor talk to go around. So, I've heard it all and "been there, heard that."

If you want to joke among friends and coworkers that you know and call them names, that's one thing. Throwing out a racial slur on a public board toward a nation is another. Will we continue with other terms to describe other races and nations that are in the slingshot manufacturing business? Where is the integrity here?

It's not about being thick or thinned skin. It's about the integrity of this forum. A ten year old who just got a Scout slingshot for their birthday, shouldn't come to Slingshot Forum and find a tread about their slingshot with racist slurs and bigotry.

I've said my piece. I'm casting off all lines and getting underway.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm still waiting for the Simple Shot video review of the Scout, Torque and Hammer Chinese knockoffs. Did I miss it or has it just not come out yet? I'd like to see if SS was successful in destroying one of them and how the originals hold up to the same tests.


----------

